# Silver lake part 2



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Took another day off and headed with my youngest son Nick to Silver lake again. Two of the pics are from one that topped the bass I caught 2 weeks ago. We saw bass and bluegill everywhere. Nick caught a smaller bass and a few bluegill. Nick isn't the most patient fisherman around, but the company was welcome. Helps at unloading and loading time too Lol! I also caught an average sized pike and had 3 bass come unhooked that were easily 2-1/2 lbs. Need to work on the hookups with the swim jig, and my photography skills. The biggest one was on spinning gear with 6# line. Was REAL happy to pull that one into the yak. This place is definitely a big bass lake.



A guy with a small plastic bass boat pointed us in the direction of the last few I caught. Thank you!







































Only bad news is I'm sure the place will be crowded the rest of the summer, especially on weekends. I'll probably be heading to Lake Hudson the next few trips, not too many pleasure boaters there.


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

BTW water temp was about 70.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Where can you launch to access the lake?


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

You can launch near the fishing platform, lower parking area. There is a small sign posted there. If you go to the upper lot you can launch next to the beach, but coming back up that big hill on the way out is a bear.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm going to have to check that place out, water looks beautiful. Looks like spinnerbait, chatterbait, and walking bait territory to me. I find it tough to fish slow movers in that clear water / dense vegetation scenario. You want non vis line, but as soon as a fish goes down in those weeds your screwed without braid. I'll be at Hudson Friday about 8:30am.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Also Fyi, I've done better in the main lake with senkos rather than the typical summer pattern at Hudson lately. Early season nothing seems to beat the senko, but I imagine the summer pattern should take effect soon.


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Bassthumb said:


> Also Fyi, I've done better in the main lake with senkos rather than the typical summer pattern at Hudson lately. Early season nothing seems to beat the senko, but I imagine the summer pattern should take effect soon.


I was wondering about that at Hudson, when the summer pattern would kick in I mean.

At Silver I was thinking spinnerbait, chug bug over the top of the weeds would work well there in the spring. Fell in love with the swim jig a little, and didn't try too much else. Fall should be really interesting up there!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Isn't Silver lake private ?


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

It's at a state park so not private. I know of at least 3 Silver Lakes up north so it does get confusing.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

Which Silver lake is this? I have never seen water that clear around SW Ohio. That is beautiful.


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

ChrisW said:


> Which Silver lake is this? I have never seen water that clear around SW Ohio. That is beautiful.


I'm in NW Ohio, no clear lakes up here either. It's near Hell ,MI.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks


----------

